# درس رائع عمل ورقة شجر



## salah_design (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية وبعد 
ارجوا ان يكون هذا الدرس فيه فائدة للاخوة ولا تنسوني من الدعاء 
هذا التمرين ليس من بنيات افكاري بل لاستاذ ايراني اسمه على واحببت ان اشرحه لاخوتي حتى تعم الفائده 
وفيه فائدة كبيرة ان شاء الله 
الصورة الاولى هي نتيجة التمرين





الان الشرح ولا تنسوا الضغط على الصورة للتكبير

























تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق واي سؤال انا بالخدمة ان شاء الله
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء لي وللاخوة بالمنتدى


----------



## Eng-Faten (24 نوفمبر 2010)

حب>ا(حبزا) لو تقول اخي على اي برنامج تم العمل
وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## salah_design (24 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng-Faten قال:


> حب>ا(حبزا) لو تقول اخي على اي برنامج تم العمل
> وشكرا لجهودك


اختي الكريمة
انا بعمل دروس على برنامج الارت كام
artcam

اشكر مرورك


----------



## Eng-Faten (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ولكن هل الغرض من ه>ا البرنامج الرسم ام التصميم وهل هو خاص بالمجال الكهربائي؟؟؟


----------



## salah_design (24 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng-Faten قال:


> ولكن هل الغرض من ه>ا البرنامج الرسم ام التصميم وهل هو خاص بالمجال الكهربائي؟؟؟


هذا البرنامج فقط لعمل 3d الحفر على الخشب وتصميم القوالب


----------



## Eng-Faten (24 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يمكن الاستفادة منه لحفر كبائن من الخشب لتصميم المطابخ؟؟؟


----------



## salah_design (24 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng-Faten قال:


> هل يمكن الاستفادة منه لحفر كبائن من الخشب لتصميم المطابخ؟؟؟


http://www.google.jo/images?hl=ar&g...ال+artcam&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0
طبعا حسب 
ارجوا التوضيح اكثر
هذه بعض الصور لاعمال البرنامج


----------



## Eng-Faten (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أقصد أن بعض أنواع الكبائن التي تستخدم في تصميم المطابخ هي عبارة عن أخشاب الكرز أو السنديان أو السويد ويتم الحفر على واجهاتها(الدرفات) باستخدام cnc فهل برنامج ارت كام يستخدم ل>لك بشكل افضل ثم هل يفيد في مجال هندسة الانتاج ... مشكور جدا سيد صلاح وجزاكـ الله خيرا
as>>>
http://www.google.jo/imgres?imgurl=...s+kitchen+cnc+wood+pvc&hl=ar&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## salah_design (25 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> أقصد أن بعض أنواع الكبائن التي تستخدم في تصميم المطابخ هي عبارة عن أخشاب الكرز أو السنديان أو السويد ويتم الحفر على واجهاتها(الدرفات) باستخدام cnc فهل برنامج ارت كام يستخدم ل>لك بشكل افضل ثم هل يفيد في مجال هندسة الانتاج ... مشكور جدا سيد صلاح وجزاكـ الله خيرا
> as>>>
> http://www.google.jo/imgres?imgurl=...s+kitchen+cnc+wood+pvc&hl=ar&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


اهلا بيكي اختي الكريمة
نعم يستطيع برنامج الارت كام التعامل مع مثل هذه الطلبات 
وايضا يمكن من خلال البرنامج عمل تصاميم زخرفية ايضا على الواجهات
وهناك انواع من ( ما يسمى ريشة الحفر او تسمى بنطه او تسمى سكين الحفر ) فلها مسميات كثيرة 
تستطيع اخراج العمل حسب التصميم 
تحياتي لكي واي سؤال انا بالخدمة


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفي 
شكر الله لك


----------



## salah_design (1 يناير 2011)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفي
> شكر الله لك


اشكرك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله لك 
تحياتي


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا اخي ادام الله عليك نعمه


----------



## حسن-12 (25 يناير 2012)

شرح ممتاز لكن حبذا لو كان في ملف pdf علي كل أنت كفيت ووفيت ولك الشكر الجزيل علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## kaza-moules (17 مارس 2012)

يعيطك العافية على مجهودك الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## داود بن داود (22 مارس 2012)

*هذا الدرس أولى خطوات الإحتراف ... تحياتي لك أخ صلاح وبالتوفيق *


----------

